# northern california



## better days (May 3, 2006)

anyone from the bay area?


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

<--- :b


----------



## sweetea889 (Apr 21, 2006)

Im from the Bay Area!!


----------



## Blue81 (Jul 22, 2006)

I will like to know if there is a group in the bay area please let me know


----------



## JenJen (Aug 12, 2006)

i'm in the bay area and just responded to this post abt starting up a group

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... hp?t=50046


----------

